# Slingshot "Oak Wings"



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum Friends!!

As some of you might recall, I did some time ago a trade with my friend and honourable member *Btoon84*. Along with several slingshot related items and 3 shooters, he included also in the parcel a magnificent *raw oak fork*, of an unknown sub-species.









After some meditation on its natural shape, I decided to carve it in these past few days , and gave it the shape you now see on the pictures.

Carved with only hand tools and finished with olive oil and shellac. It sports a set of tapered latex bands, of an unknown brand, very fast and strong, with great elongation rate and an awesome SuperSure pouch, of lamb leather, from Rayshot pouches.

Let me say that this catapult is very accurate for my style of shooting, probably due to the fact of its fork tips being so low and wide. The band/pouch set up is also very good. I've tested it today, with very good results (12 meters, marbles of 5 grams)

I thank my friend Btoon for having the kindness of giving me this top-notch Mother Nature material!!! Without him, this slingshot would never had existed. It's also yours, my friend!!!! :wave:

Thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Very nice  I personally love the look of Oak wood when finished like that. Oak has a very nice grain.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dave1 said:


> Very nice  I personally love the look of Oak wood when finished like that. Oak has a very nice grain.


Thanks for your feedback Dave1!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Very nice work MAESTRO Q: you make the grain "talk" and that is very elegant design, I like it much !

Saludos

Arturo


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Very nice work MAESTRO Q: you make the grain "talk" and that is very elegant design, I like it much !
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Arturo


Muchas gracias amigo Arturo!!!! :wave:

Saludos de Portugal hasta Chile!!!!

Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job mate, Always top notch craftsmanship. For is look like cork oak?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice job mate, Always top notch craftsmanship. For is look like cork oak?


Thank you so much E~Shot, for your always warm and inspiring comments!!!

Yes, this piece is very related to the Quercus suber (cork oak) sub-species. Its grain is rather similar.

It is the big Oak family, with its distant cousins!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Elegant.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Another beautiful shooter, Q. You have the Midas touch.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a GREAT piece of work!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

so sexy charles!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work Q (as always i have to admit). Even it seems tha the raw fork is a little bit bent, you gave it a perfect symmetry.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Q, this fork has such a great look to it, very clean!

A little like a semi-hammer.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice Q, love the shape and the deep color!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh Hugo, you've made another elegant and clean work of art. This species of oak has a wonderful grain also, complimented with the finish you apply to the wood. Always enjoyable to see your work Q. Seu dom e de Deus e usa-lo bem. Thanks for sharing with us. g


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow Q this one is beautiful !
I love oak and you did a fine job with this one !
The finish is stunning, how do you apply the shellac ?


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Masterpiece. 'nuff said.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The oak tree and you must have a secret, because you work together so well. Another stunner, Mr. Q! :bowdown:


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL! Sorry for shouting, but that is a stunning ss.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely work Q!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Mother nature is a gift and you give it the right finish, just beautiful :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

QMAN1000! You are a machine dude! Exquisite carving skills as always. Great pics too, that turned out better than I ever imagined! As others have previously stated, I'm amazed at the symmetry you are able to achieve. That fork could not have had a better outcome. I am really digging the new finger pads you're carving. I must say, I shot with your newest cork gift with similar finger plate carving A LOT this weekend at ECST. I was shooting very well with it! Everyone who saw it drooled all over it too! Keep well my friend


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat Shine 

Wonderful Piece Q and very nice Pictures too.

You nailed it once again!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Muy pulida y elegante QUERCULIANA , otra vez muy bien Maestro . :target:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very nice


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Uma nova fisga muito brilhante e poderosa. O teu trabalho sobre a madeira é excelente. Eu estava olhando para o seu logotipo amigo, mas ainda não vejo isso. Você não acha que chegou o momento de assinar o seu trabalho? Os colecionadores talvez apreciaria. :wave:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

flipgun said:


> Elegant.


Thank you sir!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Very nice!


Thanks for the comment Can Opener!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Another beautiful shooter, Q. You have the Midas touch.


You are too kind, my friend!!!!

Hope you're having fun with your shooters!!!

Cheers ...Q



Charles said:


> That is a GREAT piece of work!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Thank you very much sir!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Jeff Lazerface said:


> so sexy charles!


LOL!!!! ...I'll take that as a compliment!!!

Cheers ...Q



flicks said:


> Great work Q (as always i have to admit). Even it seems tha the raw fork is a little bit bent, you gave it a perfect symmetry.


Thank you so much Flicks!!

In my opinion, that's the purpose of carving: try to correct Mother Nature's work!!!

Cheers ...Q



Wildwood said:


> Q, this fork has such a great look to it, very clean!
> 
> A little like a semi-hammer.


Thanks Wildwood!!!

At the beggining, I was thinking on the hammer designs also, but I chose this shape!!

Cheers ...Q



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice Q, love the shape and the deep color!!


Thanks sir!!!

The color is the combination of olive oil with shellac. Also, the wood was very seasoned.

Cheers ...Q



tnflipper52 said:


> Gosh Hugo, you've made another elegant and clean work of art. This species of oak has a wonderful grain also, complimented with the finish you apply to the wood. Always enjoyable to see your work Q. Seu dom e de Deus e usa-lo bem. Thanks for sharing with us. g


Tnflipper, your comments fill me with joy!!!

You're such a righteous fellow!!! Thank you very much, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



dan ford said:


> Wow Q this one is beautiful !
> I love oak and you did a fine job with this one !
> The finish is stunning, how do you apply the shellac ?


Thank you very much for your feedback, my friend!!!

I can give you the details, perhaps on a message or on this thread, later, if you're interested ...nothing really special. Very easy indeed!!

Cheers ...Q



Haken said:


> Masterpiece. 'nuff said.


Thank you so much for your kindness sir!!!

Cheers ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> The oak tree and you must have a secret, because you work together so well. Another stunner, Mr. Q! :bowdown:


LOL!!! Master Dayhiker, you're so generous. Thank you sir!!!

I'm glad you liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



funkysod said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Sorry for shouting, but that is a stunning ss.


Thank you so much Funkysod!!

Cheers ..Q



Saderath said:


> Lovely work Q!


Thanks for your comment Saderath!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> Mother nature is a gift and you give it the right finish, just beautiful :wub:


Hello my friend!!!!

How you're doing???? Hope everything is fine!!

And thanks so much for your nice comment!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> QMAN1000! You are a machine dude! Exquisite carving skills as always. Great pics too, that turned out better than I ever imagined! As others have previously stated, I'm amazed at the symmetry you are able to achieve. That fork could not have had a better outcome. I am really digging the new finger pads you're carving. I must say, I shot with your newest cork gift with similar finger plate carving A LOT this weekend at ECST. I was shooting very well with it! Everyone who saw it drooled all over it too! Keep well my friend


It's a bird ...It's a plane ...No, it's BtooooonMan!!!!!!

THANKS SO MUCH young sir, for being the author of this slingshot!!! Where did you found this oak?? Very Good stuff!!

Like I've said before, one of the exciting parts of carving a natural is designing a shape within the fork given by nature. Sometimes, there are branches that can't produce a slingshot, aparently, but if we look deep, we can almost always find something. Obviously not the case in this one!!

Oh, and by the way ...We all are awaiting for a full report on the ECST!!! It must have been a helluva FUN TIME!!!!! You lucky dawg!!!

Sir, you are OUTSTANDING!!!

Cheers ..Q



AnTrAxX said:


> Dat Shine
> 
> Wonderful Piece Q and very nice Pictures too.
> 
> You nailed it once again!


Thanks so much,my friend!!!!

Pictures were taken in the lovely village of Sintra, in its central park.

Cheers ...Q



alfshooter said:


> Muy pulida y elegante QUERCULIANA , otra vez muy bien Maestro . :target:


Muchas Gracias, maestro tirador!!!

Saludos de Portugal ...Q



bigron said:


> very very nice


Thanks so much my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> Uma nova fisga muito brilhante e poderosa. O teu trabalho sobre a madeira é excelente. Eu estava olhando para o seu logotipo amigo, mas ainda não vejo isso. Você não acha que chegou o momento de assinar o seu trabalho? Os colecionadores talvez apreciaria. :wave:


Amici Bob!!!

I wish I could master your Italian so good as you master portuguese!!!!! Not even a translator could write so well, my friend!! Were did you learn???

Well, the logo business is still on my mind. I'm working on something more automatic, like a fire marker or a engraver. We shall see!!

And thank you so much for your feedback, my friend!!! Always important to me!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Whoaaa........ You just blew my mind. That is straight STUNNING, Sir.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Wow! Great shape/design and the grain is wonderful! The fact it shoots great too... Awesome!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice   Great  Beautiful! Really nice work


----------



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

A work of art!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Whoaaa........ You just blew my mind. That is straight STUNNING, Sir.


Thank you so much QIMN!!!!

Such rewarding words from a true slingshot craftsman!!

Cheers ...Q



LostMarbles said:


> Wow! Great shape/design and the grain is wonderful! The fact it shoots great too... Awesome!


Thanks for the comments sir!!!

It shots nice indeed 

Cheers ...Q



Failureisalwaysanoption said:


> Nice   Great  Beautiful! Really nice work


Thank you so much my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



steeltree said:


> A work of art!


Many thanks for your kind reply, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a point when quality workmanship goes so far as to turn into art. You have certainly done that with this piece. Stunning to say the least.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob at Draco said:


> There is a point when quality workmanship goes so far as to turn into art. You have certainly done that with this piece. Stunning to say the least.


Thank you so much for your kind comment, sir!!!!

It's from people like yourself that I draw my inspiration.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

That is an incredible slingshot. Great job.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

swarbt119 said:


> That is an incredible slingshot. Great job.


Thank you very much, sir, for your kind comment!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## AhnkoChee (Mar 27, 2013)

AWESOME job, looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AhnkoChee said:


> AWESOME job, looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


Thank you so much my friend!!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

such a nice fork and excellent work; looks so good with that blue rubber that I lost my breath!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

delightful work as always, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Masterly done, by a Master!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> delightful work as always, thanks for sharing.





Dr J said:


> Masterly done, by a Master!


Thank you so much for your positive feedback, my friends!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

